# A cat for my taste



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I am really starting to like our new kitten!

http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/?action=view&current=muoks.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/?action=view&current=muokkaus.jpg

Always staring the tanks and trying to catch the fish, our other cats just ignore them.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

and one more..

http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/?action=view&current=.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

aww thats cute!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just wait till you hear him say. MMMMmmmmm tastes like chicken. LOL


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Adorable! I gave my cat to my ex cause she was such a brat but I want another cat!


----------

